# Buckmark Grips for left



## Tubs (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Are left or ambi grips available anywhere to buy for this Buckmark, made in 1992? Looks like a UFX to me (but I could be wrong), I am about to buy it but I am left handed.










Thanks and God Bless


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Tubs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are left or ambi grips available anywhere to buy for this Buckmark, made in 1992? Looks like a UFX to me (but I could be wrong), I am about to buy it but I am left handed.
> 
> ...


Yes. Standard Browning Buckmark grips of that era were hard rubber, with an ambidextrous shape. I believe a few companies made aftermarket rubber grips as well that were softer (the factory grips were a non-tacky hard rubber). Here are some old pics of my Buckmark Camper from that era, with both sides visible (sorry about the small size, those pics were from an early digital camera).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> View attachment 20495
> 
> 
> View attachment 20496


I used to have one that looked exactly like that.

I just bought a Buckmark again, to teach my son to shoot handguns... I am waiting for a fiber optic front sight to come in before we go shoot it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never seen grips like those. I like them, and they look comfortable.
As long as they fit the older frames, and don't have a huge thumbrest on the left side, they'd probably work just as well for Tubs as the ones I suggested.


----------

